# What Will Be Your Town Flag?



## Cinnabunnie (May 9, 2013)

*What will your town flag look like?*

Are you going to design your own town flag or just use a pattern you find online? I think I want mine to look like an actual flag (with a crest/symbol or something) but I have no idea what I want on it yet... what about you guys?


----------



## laceydearie (May 9, 2013)

Probably the Targaryen house crest from Game of Thrones.


----------



## Officer Berri (May 9, 2013)

Backdrop will be colors creating the illusion of a late, late sunset where the colors of the sun are fading into black. On top of that will be a crescent moon.


----------



## Stupefiant (May 9, 2013)

My native country flag probably.


----------



## Tide of Wonders (May 9, 2013)

An eye with wings and an angel halo on it with sun rays coming out of it.


----------



## ClosetBoo (May 9, 2013)

Mine will likely be a giant boo.


----------



## Mav13 (May 9, 2013)

I think mine is going to be a golden mushroom


----------



## Majora999 (May 9, 2013)

Mine'll change with the weather, but my town's gonna be called Avalar, so this seems only fitting:


 (Spyro 2, for those who don't get it.)

The problem will be working around the awkward angle the picture's at, but I'm confident I can pull it off.


----------



## Tommytulip (May 9, 2013)

I was thinking about that the other day and I'm really not sure. Maybe I'll make it an empty white surrender flag XD


----------



## Zaydin (May 9, 2013)

I'd love to find a QR code for a design that looks like the Alliance crest from WoW for my town flag, personally. If I had any actual artistic talent, I'd make the design myself, but I don't, so... Yeah, I have no idea what my town flag will look like at launch.


----------



## Fairydust (May 9, 2013)

I'll probably have a sunset with my town name written across it. Or a Hello Kitty flag! ❤


----------



## Leer (May 9, 2013)

diagonal stripes of brown, green, light blue, and dark blue. representing what makes my town [earth, plants, sky, and water].
/lamo


----------



## Majora999 (May 9, 2013)

Zaydin said:


> I'd love to find a QR code for a design that looks like the Alliance crest from WoW for my town flag, personally. If I had any actual artistic talent, I'd make the design myself, but I don't, so... Yeah, I have no idea what my town flag will look like at launch.



Find a good picture of it, and put the image URL into this page: http://app.nicofinder.net/tobimy

Like I said, mine's gonna change alot, so I've been using this to find the perfect pictures to copy into it after release (the Ripto flag being the exception. I couldn't find it _anywhere_, had to prnt-scrn off a YouTube video and wing it when it comes out.)


----------



## StiX (May 9, 2013)

My own logo, the one I use for my blog and youtube^^


----------



## m12 (May 9, 2013)

It'll be an updated version of the flag I made in City Folk, which is a blue sparkling gemstone in a princess cut, with a dark blue background.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (May 9, 2013)

Definitely the Nobody symbol from Kingdom Hearts for a bit but I really want to make up my own flag. I'll sketch up something until then.


----------



## PumpkinVine47 (May 9, 2013)

A purple fleur de lis with a green-gold background. Assuming my husband can manage to make it, of course. If he can't I'll be begging on the board for graphics requests and then I'll just take what I can get. heh. 

A lot of these ideas sound really great, too! We'll need a "show off your town flag" post after the game is released!


----------



## Zaydin (May 9, 2013)

Majora999 said:


> Find a good picture of it, and put the image URL into this page: http://app.nicofinder.net/tobimy
> 
> Like I said, mine's gonna change alot, so I've been using this to find the perfect pictures to copy into it after release (the Ripto flag being the exception. I couldn't find it _anywhere_, had to prnt-scrn off a YouTube video and wing it when it comes out.)


So what does the website do, exactly? It's showing me a numbered grid, but does this just show you how to make a design in New Leaf or what? What colors or something to use to make an image of it using the design creator in game?


----------



## Majora999 (May 10, 2013)

Zaydin said:


> So what does the website do, exactly? It's showing me a numbered grid, but does this just show you how to make a design in New Leaf or what? What colors or something to use to make an image of it using the design creator in game?



When the game comes out, take the numbered grid it gives you and copy it down onto the pattern maker. It basically takes away the guesswork of trying to copy an image into an Animal Crossing pattern.


----------



## Zaydin (May 10, 2013)

Majora999 said:


> When the game comes out, take the numbered grid it gives you and copy it down onto the pattern maker. It basically takes away the guesswork of trying to copy an image into an Animal Crossing pattern.



Okay, cool. So just take the right color numbers from from the site and apply it to the grid in game or something to that effect? Definitely seems handy. Shouldn't be too hard to get the design I want, then; just time consuming while I copy it.


----------



## Majora999 (May 10, 2013)

Zaydin said:


> Okay, cool. So just take the right color numbers from from the site and apply it to the grid in game or something to that effect? Definitely seems handy. Shouldn't be too hard to get the design I want, then; just time consuming while I copy it.



Exactly, getting the color palette right and copying it down might be a little tedious, but it's certainly preferable to doing it through guess work.


----------



## Zaydin (May 10, 2013)

Majora999 said:


> Exactly, getting the color palette right and copying it down might be a little tedious, but it's certainly preferable to doing it through guess work.


Oh yes, definitely. Especially for the artistically challenged like me.


----------



## 5ully (May 10, 2013)

I think I might make something up. I had the smash ball from SSBB as mine before.


----------



## AoJones (May 10, 2013)

I had a town or company from Japan's symbol. Not sure what I will do this time


----------



## Cottonball (May 10, 2013)

One of these beauties:

http://25.media.tumblr.com/22d305b2cc8569f42327bbdcec82e39c/tumblr_mlsi7wqado1qcfn87o7_400.jpg
http://25.media.tumblr.com/895f53eb046ff4cc59825766269a09c6/tumblr_mljltmaLre1qcfn87o4_400.png
http://blog-imgs-42.fc2.com/l/e/s/lesmis04/HNI_0023_20130302230652.jpg


----------



## Jake (May 10, 2013)

Idk probs keep it as default like always LOL




Majora999 said:


> Mine'll change with the weather, but my town's gonna be called Avalar, so this seems only fitting:
> 
> View attachment 3655 (Spyro 2, for those who don't get it.)
> 
> The problem will be working around the awkward angle the picture's at, but I'm confident I can pull it off.



That's a really cool idea!


----------



## Dizzard (May 10, 2013)

I'll be "keeping it real" with a flag that looks like it could be an actual country flag.

Maybe something exciting like the Macedonia flag.


----------



## Dana (May 10, 2013)

Any one of these four.


----------



## Cottonball (May 10, 2013)

Dana said:


> View attachment 3661
> 
> Any one of these four.



Go with JIJI!


----------



## WeiMoote (May 10, 2013)

Most likely a design that looks like a pair of shorts...


----------



## Eirrinn (May 10, 2013)

Either the resident evil logo or a giant bowl of ramen (since I'm either going to name my town Biohazard or Ramen)


----------



## comic321 (May 10, 2013)

A giant golden ring


----------



## Cardbored (May 10, 2013)

This most likely.
http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/pattern_view.asp?PatternID=18661


----------



## aikatears (May 10, 2013)

The logo seen on my site or The Avengers logo


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 10, 2013)

I think I might keep the tree on the starter flag and change the background.


----------



## Faedrah (May 10, 2013)

I'm using a picture of the Triple Goddess.  Pagan and Proud! XD


----------



## Hamusuta (May 10, 2013)

Depends what i call my town, still stuggling with that since I was going to call is Hamsterdam but it has too much characters


----------



## Miss Renee (May 10, 2013)

I actually already made mine.
It's pink with flowers. c:


----------



## Caius (May 10, 2013)

I gotta get off my metal gear binge.


----------



## Cevan (May 10, 2013)

My town flag will be the clock from the clock gate in Old Clockworks in Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. As for the background color, I'm not sure yet. Possibly green.


----------



## Odette (May 10, 2013)

Faedrah said:


> I'm using a picture of the Triple Goddess.  Pagan and Proud! XD


Ooh! I've been reading up on Wicca lately, and I must say, I find it very interesting.

Anyway on topic, I plan to use a fleur-de-lis in my flag, with a pink colour scheme.


----------



## AL64 (May 10, 2013)

It will be grey/blue/white, the officials color or my town. I think it's gonna be a parody of the USRR (not sure how you call it, in france we say URSS) flag, so there's gonna be 2 tools in the middle. Tools from Animal Crossing of course.


----------



## Joey (May 10, 2013)

I think I will just use the Irish flag.


----------



## Zaydin (May 10, 2013)

Well, now that I've found a good example, I might be going with this for my town flag: http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w138/Zaydin_1990/alliance_zpsd2881434.png

After I make the design, anyways.


----------



## Biggles (May 10, 2013)

Hey Zaydin that's really neat. I'm just going with the Union Jack and I use Rule Britannia for the town tune.


----------



## Loreley (May 10, 2013)

Inspired be the Professor Layton logo I'll use a hat for my flag. If this doesn't work out I'll maybe just use the Layton logo instead.


----------



## Octavia (May 10, 2013)

I was going to use this or make an old fashioned Mickey head. Not quite sure yet.



Loreley said:


> Inspired be the Professor Layton logo I'll use a hat for my flag. If this doesn't work out I'll maybe just use the Layton logo instead.



Here you go, if you're interested.


Spoiler


----------



## Loreley (May 10, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Here you go, if you're interested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Thanks, already saved that one.


----------



## Treasu(red) (May 10, 2013)

<--- My avatar is going to be my town flag. It's also the logo for my tumblr and storenvy charm shop. I want people to come to my town and go "OH! I've seen that before!" and know who I am. ^__^ heh 
I love coat-of-arms to begin with, so this one designates my character "Primrose" perfectly.


----------



## Sleepy (May 10, 2013)

I'm definitely considering making my town flag the Deathly Hallows symbol from Harry Potter. Its not too complicated, and I would like it  

This is probably the first game where I will go out of my way to design some of my own stuff. I've always lacked talent in patterns, but practice makes perfect


----------



## oath2order (May 10, 2013)

I want to do the gay pride rainbow, but I might do a Triforce


----------



## Lew (May 10, 2013)

Hopefully an 8-Bit Mario character, or a Luigi. Either is good


----------



## Zaydin (May 10, 2013)

So, out of curiosity, how do you even upload QR codes to the internet from the 3DS? Only way I can think of is saving it to my SD card on my 3DS, uploading it to facebook, and from there, saving it to my computer and uploading it to a sharing site.


----------



## Nami (May 10, 2013)

I think I'd like to try my hand at making my own town flag.. I've thought about starry skies, sunsets, a crest or symbol, something with my native town fruit, ect... it'll be a hard choice.


----------



## Mirror (May 10, 2013)

I will likely design my own. Some of the ideas in my head are pink bubbles, a purple rose against a black background, pink clouds against a light purple background... Something sort of dreamy and pretty.


----------



## Tuc (May 11, 2013)

i will make my flag either the assassins creed symbol or my cat. haha


----------



## Aurynn (May 11, 2013)

This picture will be my flag if I have enough spare time..


----------



## Jake (May 11, 2013)

Aurynn said:


> This picture will be my flag if I have enough spare time..



this site might help;
http://app.nicofinder.net/tobimy


----------



## Username (May 11, 2013)

I will make my own flag, and I will make it to define my town as being MINE, maybe including the town fruit or something like that.


----------



## Purin (May 11, 2013)

Something really cute!
Like, a cat or bunny sticking it's head out of a tea cup <3


----------



## Aurynn (May 11, 2013)

Jake. said:


> this site might help;
> http://app.nicofinder.net/tobimy


Yeah thanks, already know that site. Still need a lot of spare time, ghehe.


----------



## Fjoora (May 12, 2013)

I've been going crazy thinking of what to make my town flag.
I want something that captures the essence of the town as well as containing something I like and something that just generally looks good, color scheme and all.
I've been working on images and editing images, but I'm still not sure.
Anyway, anyone else have ideas for their flags?

Are you set on a design?  Are you just using a picture of something you like?
Will you work on one after the game has been release?
_
For the sake of originality, I won't reveal yet what I'm working on, but I am going for a tribal feel._

Here's a few pictures of designs people are using for town flags just as examples:


​


----------



## ThatACfan (May 12, 2013)

I spent over an hour trying to come up with something but nothing yet so far.


----------



## Torotix (May 12, 2013)

I'm definitely going to make a flag-flag and not just use a picture of whatever for my flag. I like the style the Island flag is, but I haven't decided to use on a shape instead of the gear shape that is used there.


----------



## laceydearie (May 12, 2013)

I'm still considering it, but possibly the Targaryen house crest.


----------



## Mirror (May 12, 2013)

Since my mayor's name will be Cherry, either a Cherry design, or a picture of Mew, since I'm really thinking of naming my town "Myuu".


----------



## NanoStar (May 13, 2013)

A Madolche themed flag for me


----------



## SFFRulesOK (May 13, 2013)

I"m thinking about a sort of scientific, steampunk-looking theme for my characters and their houses. So the flag is going to be either a piece of old-fashioned equipment like an astrolabe, or a star contrasted with a planetary horizon.

Astrolabe:


Spoiler







Horizon:


Spoiler








I haven't totally decided yet, but that's the general idea. I also have to figure out how much time I'm willing to spend copying a complex image into my game!


----------



## Aurynn (May 13, 2013)

I really like your topic, but I've found already a (active!) thread about this. You can find it here.


----------



## Fjoora (May 13, 2013)

Aurynn said:


> I really like your topic, but I've found already a (active!) thread about this. You can find it here.



Ah, a thread merger would be great :3


----------



## flyingpigs (May 13, 2013)

I haven't decided yet, I want something to do with my town but it will probably end up being something random like a moustache!


----------



## Anna (May 13, 2013)

I actually kinda like the original tree flag


----------



## SockHead (May 13, 2013)

I merged a similar thread into this one just so everyone is clear. Try not to post new threads that are already active.


----------



## gorgonara (May 13, 2013)

Sparkly pink crescent moon. Sailor moon style.


----------



## Caius (May 13, 2013)

SockHead said:


> I merged a similar thread into this one just so everyone is clear. Try not to post new threads that are already active.



Woah, you work?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 13, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> Woah, you work?



It's a Christmas miracle!


----------



## Eirynfox (May 13, 2013)

I want a pikachu with a moustache, or possibly something really juvenile like a butt or a peepee to begin with and then I will get all adult and decide I want a real looking flag, after that I will probably put something cutesy up like some teddy bear or a cat thing looking cute with big eyes. in the end I will probably change it to the original or my town fruit.


----------



## samyfav (May 18, 2013)

My profile picture here, the Straw Hat Pirate Flag


----------



## Polar Android (May 18, 2013)

After reading this thread I've decided on the Streetlight Manifesto logo.

http://blowthescene.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/streetlight-manifesto-01.jpg

Although, I'm not really sure how I would go about doing that. I've seen that website that can do it for me or whatever, but I'm confused on the whole concept of it.


----------



## Animal_Crossing_brony (May 18, 2013)

im going to use shizu as my flag shes so cute


----------



## Wing (May 18, 2013)

Resetti :3
Or a tree.


----------



## AnimeGamer (Aug 5, 2013)

```

```
iv been using this one
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/abaton_ton/imgs/2/9/291b6e81.jpg

i spent 4 hours on the internet trying too find it


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 5, 2013)

I like to use characters or inside jokes about the games/series I like. 
Last month I had my flag as 11037 for Dangan Ronpa. 

Now i got Akane Hino.


----------



## Aux10 (Aug 5, 2013)

I named my town Osaka so I used the flag of the city of Osaka in Japan.


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm gonna try to get a Twilight book cover flag. (Because my town name is Twilight..) Don't judge me please..


----------



## pikaprince (Aug 5, 2013)

A delicious piece of cake!~


----------



## SoreneX (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's my flag design, I made it myself! Do you guys like it?


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 5, 2013)

pikaprince said:


> A delicious piece of cake!~



wait mine's a piece of cake

stares warily at you


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Aug 5, 2013)

Something like this only girlier, I guess -- 

http://revoltoftheplebs.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/v-for-vendetta-logo-wallpaper.jpg

It's mostly because I'm artistically challenged and can't draw, but it's also because the name of my town and the theme make it hard to think of anything else. I guess, I could always do a bow or a teapot, but this seems easier to draw 

Btw, anyone know how to remove that attached image? I didn't mean for that post :-/


----------

